#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-10
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-11
<brobostigon> morning all.
<Bryn_S> ho-hum
<brobostigon> noswaith dda Bryn_S
<Bryn_S> shwmae
<Bryn_S> pwy fydd yn dod i Hacio'r Iaith?
<brobostigon> Bryn_S: i dont understand.
<brobostigon> sorry,
<Bryn_S> sorry :)
<Bryn_S> just asking if anyone was coming to Hacio'r Iaith
<Bryn_S> a barcamp style event in Aberystwyth at the end of the month
<brobostigon> i see. ah.. :)
<brobostigon> Bryn_S: i understood some of it, but it didnt totally make sense.
<Bryn_S> no worries :)
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> noswaith dda ianto
<ianto> Shwmae
<markjones> ianto, Next month do you fancy a road/rail trip to Scotland?
<markjones> we can watch Wales V Scotland
<ianto> markjones: Date?
<markjones> 12 February:
<markjones> England v Italy (Twickenham, London, 1430 GMT)
<markjones> Scotland v Wales (Murrayfield, Edinburgh, 1700 GMT)
<markjones> we could meet bruce89
<ianto> A bit pricey
<markjones> hokay
<markjones> thought I'd ask
<ianto> I'm getting like £70 on tickets
<ianto> Any cheaper ones elsewhere?
<markjones> only ones that are ?5 cheaper
<ianto> Ticket master isn't selling them but it says from £33 to £77 ticket costs
<markjones> aah
<markjones> Millennium Stadium tickets are more expensive :(
<ianto> Aye but the cost of travelling would be cheaper I guess
<markjones> aye
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
<AlanBell> nos da and all that
<ianto> Croeso a phopeth arall
<AlanBell> in a few weeks there will be this http://www.opensourceexpo.co.uk/ going on in London
<ianto> Welcome and everything else
<AlanBell> the -uk loco has a stand in the .org village
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/linuxexposchedule
<AlanBell> if anyone wants to pop across for it you would be most welcome
<ianto> AlanBell: Awesome, I doubt that I'd be able to go because I should be in Aberystwyth for the uni there but someone else might be interested in the event
<AlanBell> here is our general plan of stuff for the year, feel free to add stuff going on in Wales http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/2011plan
<AlanBell> or anywhere else for that matter
<ianto> Well for us Welshies there's  a Hacio'r Iaith event that we can attend in Aber at the end of January. I have asked in here before but no-one's responded to if they wanna come yet
<ianto> As a matter of fact I might as well post to the list
<ianto> Perhaps SWLUG as well
<ianto> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cym/2011-January/000065.html -- For anyone interested
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-12
<ianto> chippanfat: Hi
<chippanfat> hiya :)
<chippanfat> just saw your post and thought i should log on :D
<ianto> chippanfat: Lol you're off to Hacio;r Iaith? ;)
<ianto> markjones: Were you thinking of going btw?
<chippanfat> I'd like to, but it said it'll be presented in welsh :(
<ianto> markjones: If you ever see Kaia ask her too, I remember that you two used to talk alot
<ianto> chippanfat: I've configured the FB group so that all mailing list messages get sent through FB too :D
<chippanfat> :D
<chippanfat> my aim of this year is to go to confrences and seminars about technology :)_
<chippanfat> so i'd be happy going ^_^
<ianto> chippanfat: http://www.opensourceexpo.co.uk/
<ianto> It's in London though if you can afford getting there
<chippanfat> where in london? :)
<ianto> The Barbican
<chippanfat> no idea where that is xD
<ianto> Chuck it in Google Maps
<ianto> chippanfat: If you do go, how you getting there?
<chippanfat> megabus or drive :)
<ianto> I might reschedule my Aber journey for the uni if I be your passenger ;)
<ianto> I've got a departmental visiting day to go with my offer
<chippanfat> haha xD centre of london :P
<chippanfat> departmental visting?
<chippanfat> whats that about? :)
<ianto> chippanfat: Visiting the Welsh department in the uni to see how the teaching is
<ianto> chippanfat: Well if you think of going to that expo, lemme know ;)
<Kaia> what about Kaia?
<ianto> Kaia: Ti'n meddwl am fynd i Hacio'r Iaith?
<Kaia> Hacio'r Iaith??
<ianto> Kaia: http://haciaith.com/2011/01/06/hacior-iaith-2011/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<ianto> chippanfat: You have a PS3 don;t you?
<ianto> Kaia: Beth yt ti'n meddwl amdani?
<Kaia> looks cool ianto, where in aber is it?
<ianto> Kaia: http://hedyn.net/wici/Hacio'r_Iaith_-_Ionawr_2011#Ble.3F
<ianto> Adeilad Parry Williams
<Kaia> Ahhh TFTV
<Kaia> are you going? staying overnight?
<chippanfat> Ianto: I do have a ps3 :)
<ianto> I'm thinking of going
<ianto> Dunno if I could afford to stay overnight though ;)
<ianto> chippanfat: You gonna put Linux on there when the exploits get released/developed?
<Kaia> ianto: I can put you up for the night
<Kaia> or two
<Kaia> but you would have to be pretty silent, all my housemates have exams that week
<Kaia> I have one on the 29th at 2pm
<ianto> Kaia: Thanks for the offer, perhaps coming up for the evening of the 28th and then go back on the evening of the 29th if I take advantage of your offer but I need to see how things work out first because Amber is adament in coming (so hi'n siarad Cymraeg!)
<Kaia> she can stay at mine too
<Kaia> I have two comfy sofas
<Kaia> also I have a parking space outside my house
<Kaia> so you can park your car there
<Kaia> 29th is my last exam so wooo pub
<Amberina> hola
<Kaia> Amberina!!!
<chippanfat> Ianto: YES ! :D
<ianto> chippanfat: :D :D :D
<ianto> chippanfat: It hopefully won't take much longer than a month
<Amberina> hey Kaia
<ianto> whois chippanfat
<ianto> Oops :p
<Amberina> Kaia: guess how me and ianto are spending our anniversary
<ianto> chippanfat: The PS3 has a 3.2GHz processor to play around with
<Kaia> Amberina: how?
<ianto> And obviously HDMI output
<Amberina> in aber
<Amberina> :[
<Kaia> awww
<ianto> I told you to re-schedule it
<Amberina> ianto: xbox is better
<Kaia> he can take you out for a nice dinner Amberina :)
<Kaia> and he will have to spoil you too :P
<chippanfat> Kaia: I agree ! :D
<Amberina> so do i :)
<Kaia> hehe
<ianto> chippanfat: Hey! Perhaps you can take me to T-Bones Mr Flynn-Harding ;)
<Amberina> ianto: im not rescheduling
<ianto> What's wrong with changing the date? :(
<Kaia> haha boys
<Kaia> ianto: You can't change the date!
<Amberina> ianto: you can take me to tbones again yummy
<ianto> Amberina: Hehe it costs like £30 per person...
<Kaia> What is Tbones?
<chippanfat> Ianto: TAYBARNS FTW !
<ianto> Kaia: http://www.greenlanterns.co.uk/t-bones/index.html
<Kaia> Isn't Taybarns == Model T?
<ianto> The Ford?
<Amberina> what is taybarns
<ianto> http://www.t-bones.co.uk/ - Might be the more updated site
<Amberina> its lush
<chippanfat> Amberina: taybarns is an all you can eat in swansea ;D
<Amberina> ooo cool... i like food
<Kaia> ianto: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&safe=off&ie=UTF8&q=model+t+bridgend&fb=1&gl=uk&hq=model+t&hnear=Bridgend&cid=0,0,11184903397115536603&sqi=2&ll=51.499486,-3.533306&spn=0,0.026157&z=16&layer=c&cbll=51.499614,-3.533406&panoid=rEvwxRp8VZmjJbDvza0jgQ&cbp=12,300.03,,0,11.2
<Kaia> thats teh Model T
<chippanfat> make him treat you :D
<Kaia> i think its a Taybarns...I've never been to an actual Taybarns
<ianto> Kaia: Btw if you go to Hacio'r Iaith, reply on-list ;)
<Kaia> on what?
<Amberina> he treats me lots :)
<chippanfat> N'awhhh :D
<ianto> Kaia: UBuntu Cymru mailing list
<Kaia> ahh right
<ianto> Taybarns actually looks not half bad
<ianto> Nice pricing as well
<ianto> Thinking about it, at Hacio'r Iaith, it'd be my first time ever giving a talk in Welsh if I choose a topic to talk about
<ianto> Me and another guy Carl were gonna talk about setting up mobile phone translations (Android) for Welsh
<ianto> But I may let him do that and pick my own topic
<ianto> Might do something on Launchpad as a service
<Amberina> ianto:  you should your welsh is good enough
<Kaia> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20110111/tsc-hubble-telescope-finds-space-blob-4b158bc.html
<Kaia> :O
<ianto> Amberina: It ought to be after all this time ;)
<Amberina> :)
<p_masho> anyone here at an university? am a flightgear developer, so fin interested in the terrain model..in particular would be inplementing the machloop is welsh of course..
<markjones> p_masho, i'd email the mailing list
<chippanfat> @ianto: could you send me the link about the confrence thingy in london please? :)
<markjones> chippanfat, it was in Aberystwyth
<markjones> one mo:
<chippanfat> he sent me on about london tooo :)
<chippanfat> i think he did, i remember google earthing the name of the building its in :p
<Mr__T> so I think I might be in aber on the 29th
<markjones> i'll be in Aber too
<chippanfat> I'm hoping to go to either one :D
<chippanfat> what is the one in aber about too? :)
<markjones> prepare Google Translate for this: http://hedyn.net/wici/Hacio'r_Iaith_-_Ionawr_2011
<chippanfat> i want to update my facebook status about it :D
<markjones> hehe
<chippanfat> will the whole event be in welsh?
<markjones> *shrug*
<markjones> i guess most of it will be
<chippanfat> ahhh :/ i'm not as welsh speaker
<chippanfat> :(
<chippanfat> and I cant understand it either :/
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-13
<Bryn_S> re Welsh speaking at Hacio'r Iaith, they're working on getting translation gear in there for non-Welsh speakers
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
 * Kaia is gutted she can't go to Hacio'r Iaith, stupid exam
<brobostigon> :(
<Kaia> I have an exam at 2pm
<brobostigon> i see. not good, :(
<Kaia> I just invited one of my lecturers to Hacio'r Iaith :)
<brobostigon> :)
<Kaia> My lecturer was one of the people who wrote the app to learn Welsh on the Iphone
<brobostigon> cool. :)
<Kaia> http://www.aber.ac.uk/en/news/archive/2009/august/title-77816-en.html
<Kaia> Adrian
<brobostigon> :)
<chippanfat> i know this is going to sound dense ! but would you guys know how i go about copying files to a usb pen on terminal?
<chippanfat> its one of the things i've never done xD
<brobostigon> chippanfat: df -h -T  ,to find the mount point.
<chippanfat> been looking on the interwebz for a while but i've found nothing
<chippanfat> I'll give it a try now :)
<brobostigon> chippanfat: and then use "cp" to copy the files to the mountpoint of that drive,
<chippanfat> ahhh :/ it cant find anything :(
<brobostigon> chippanfat: paste the output of df -h -T
<brobostigon> and is the usb drive mounted,can yousee it in nautilus?
<chippanfat> I'll have to sort you out with a image and a link from photobucket :) i'm using a virtual machine atm see and it wont let me copy ¬.¬
<brobostigon> ok.
<chippanfat> http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i249/efan1234/df.png
<chippanfat> you'll have to excuse, i done the df command twice :p
<brobostigon> noworries :)
<brobostigon> chippanfat: your usb isnt mounted, ok, get the /dev of it with "fdisk -l"
<chippanfat> right ok :)
<chippanfat> nothing has apeard when i do the df command again
<brobostigon> so not even "/ root "shows up ?
<chippanfat> nope :/
<chippanfat> I've got /dev/sda1
<brobostigon> that shouldnt be possible,because youcant have a running syste,m without root.
<chippanfat> which show the size of the HDD but thats about it
<chippanfat> :/ i dont think it would matter that its in a virtual machine either
<brobostigon> same as a real system inreal terms.
<chippanfat> yeahh :)
<chippanfat> yeahh :)
<chippanfat> i'll resort to install the xubuntu desktop :P
<brobostigon> chippanfat: that doesnt solve the problem, it could make it more complex.
<brobostigon> or break things more,
<chippanfat> its just so i can drag and drop :)
<chippanfat> i've been trying to be good and run the servers just in command line see :)
<chippanfat> I dont do a good job of it though xD
<brobostigon> chippanfat: xfce will need the samedetails aswe are trying tofind out, if it cant get them, it wont be able to do it either,
<chippanfat> ahhh :/
<chippanfat> i'll keep googling :)
<brobostigon> so trying to install xfce could complicate things even more,
<brobostigon> chippanfat: reboot it, and try again.
<chippanfat> okiedokie :)
<brobostigon> chippanfat: and is the virtual machine setto share the usb with the system inside the virtual machine?
<chippanfat> yeahh :) it shares the virtual drives and usb's :) ohhh, and with a bridged net connection
<brobostigon> ok,
<brobostigon> what is the output of fdisk -l
<chippanfat> You'll have to give me a bit xD the vm is doing something wanky :p
<brobostigon> ok,
<brobostigon> can you define wanky?
<brobostigon> clarify?
<chippanfat> sorry :P seven is doing the whole "not responding" thing on the vmware
<chippanfat> i'm just waiting for the proccess to terminate :)
<brobostigon> ok.
<brobostigon> chippanfat: iwillbrb, just need to wet my whistle.
<chippanfat> okiedokie :)
<brobostigon> back, :)
<brobostigon> chippanfat: ok, back, :)
<chippanfat> hiya :)
<chippanfat> just restarting the vm :)
<brobostigon> ok, :)
<chippanfat> fdisk -l dosent pull anything up :/
<chippanfat> but it does complete the command with no error
<brobostigon> chippanfat: dmesg | grep /dev
<brobostigon> chippanfat: dmesg | grep usb
<chippanfat> registered new usb interface :)
<brobostigon> ok, what oes the first output ?
<chippanfat> http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i249/efan1234/usb.png
<chippanfat> want me to "DF" it again? :)
<brobostigon> dmesg | grep /dev
<chippanfat> adding 407548k swap on /dev/sda5
<brobostigon> thats it?
<chippanfat> and it output about the sleep, power and mouse wheel buttons
<brobostigon> anything else ?
<chippanfat> nothing :(
<brobostigon> also can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<chippanfat> i cant copy from the vm :( another photobucket job xD
<brobostigon> ohwell, only waybout it,
<chippanfat> http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i249/efan1234/123.png
<brobostigon> chippanfat: inthat case, i either would sayits not sharing the usb device properly, for ubuntu to pick it up.
<chippanfat> I'll go and attempt to re-configue the vm :)
<brobostigon> thats the only reason i can think of, that ubuntu cant see the usb drive,
<chippanfat> yeahh :)
<chippanfat> its found it on the servers if i do these commands :)
<brobostigon> i amnot sure what you mean ?
<chippanfat> those commands let me identify the usb's etc on the servers :) which arnt virtual machines :)
<chippanfat> i just went and had a quick look now
<chippanfat> to make sure that it is most likley the vmware on this comptuer for the usb's not being visible :)
<brobostigon> i see, so thatsays to me,the VM is sharing the usb properly.
<brobostigon> isnt*
<chippanfat> i got confused then haha xD just kept reading that over and over :p
<brobostigon> sorry. :)
<chippanfat> haha :D
<chippanfat> i've broken some of the networking files on the servers see xD
<brobostigon> :(
<chippanfat> so i've installed the vmware so i can get a fresh copy of them to copy over on the real servers
<chippanfat> thtats my reason for woundering how to copy :)
<brobostigon> we can try and fix them if you want.
<chippanfat> its literally from setting a static ip xD
<brobostigon> i see.
<chippanfat> I'll email the files to my self xD
<chippanfat> nice simple fix then :D
<brobostigon> :)
<chippanfat> Right, i must dash :) gotta go pick my father up from work :(
<chippanfat> thankyou for your help :) :D xoxoxoxo
<brobostigon> youre welcome, bye chippanfat :)
<brobostigon> helo chippanfat
<chippanfat> Hey :)
<brobostigon> :)
<chippanfat> you'll have to bear with me a sec :) need a shower xD
<brobostigon> :)
<chippanfat> Helloo ^_^
<brobostigon> :)
<chippanfat> finally got that server working :)
<chippanfat> copied all the networking files from the other server :p
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> thats good,
<chippanfat> :D need to get a file server and a lamp server on the go see :)
<chippanfat> i keep breaking them :P i think vmware server 2 is the way forward somehow :p
<brobostigon> :)
<chippanfat> least I cant break the physical machine and its just a case of deleting and staring again :p
<brobostigon> i am always here, if you need help. :)
<chippanfat> :D
<chippanfat> I'm doing my best to make this channel my second home ! :D
<chippanfat> i found this irc client for windows called Xchat and i've taken to the GUI :) so its constantly on in the corner of my screen :p
<brobostigon> chippanfat: #unity-coders are very nice aswell.
<chippanfat> I'll have a look at them now :)
<brobostigon> i help out there aswell. and we have a new inoprogress website, unity-coders.co.uk/drupal
<chippanfat> :D
<brobostigon> the poll was mythought, :)
<chippanfat> :D
<chippanfat> i cant get it to load :(
<brobostigon> it does and will load. try reloading it a few times.
<chippanfat> @brobostigon: nothing :( and brbb :)
<brobostigon> ok, hmm. :(
<brobostigon> try http://www.unitycoders.co.uk/drupal/
<chippanfat> hiya :)
<chippanfat> working now :)
<chippanfat> and i like it :D
<chippanfat> whats the main aim of unity coders? :)
<brobostigon> http://www.unitycoders.co.uk/drupal/about   describes it quite well.
<chippanfat> haha xD I should really pay more attention to things :p
<brobostigon> no wworries.
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-14
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> evening all.
<brobostigon> noswaith dda Mr__T
<Mr__T> noswaith dda iawn
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> nos da,sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-15
<brobostigon> afternoonings all,
<brobostigon> wb the Real Kaia :)
<Kaia> hehe thanks brobostigon
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> welcome, :)
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-01-16
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> afternoonings spectre
<spectre> hiho
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> afternoonings chippanfat :)
<chippanfat> Helloo :)
<chippanfat> how are we all?
<brobostigon> chippanfat: my eczema is alittle calmer, however i am alittle emotional and depression creeping. how about you?
<chippanfat> I'm good :) a bit gutted I've woken up so late though. I wanted to get on with some uni work before going to work :(
<chippanfat> gotta stay up late tonight now :(
<brobostigon> :(
<chippanfat> Its my own fault for staying up to late :(
<brobostigon> lol. yes.
<chippanfat> haha xD
<brobostigon> sorry.
<chippanfat> :) dw
<brobostigon> dw ?
<chippanfat> dont worry :)
<brobostigon> ah, :)
<chippanfat> I enjoy doing my college work too, I seriously cannot be bothered to go and give people pizza tonight xD
<brobostigon> hmm,
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-09
<Kaia> http://i.imgur.com/lXjMa.jpg
<cgriff> Kaia: Epic :)
<Kaia> indeed :D
<Kaia> a friend posted that on my wall
<Kaia> just got in from work, knackered!
<cgriff> I thought that it was "Du hast von mich" not "Du hast mich"?
<cgriff> But I don't know any German
<Kaia> Du hast mich means either you have me/you hate me
<Kaia> its from a rammstein song called Du hast
<cgriff> Wikipedia told me that ;)
<cgriff> I know the song
<cgriff> hasst is hate ;)
<Kaia> i know but it is meant to be ambiguous
<cgriff> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2012/01/08/time-warp-cloak-is-going-to-be-a-cool-present-my-great-great-great-grandchildren-get-to-play-with/
<cgriff> Quite cool concept ^
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<bikerboi87> bore da
<brobostigon> helo bikerboi87
<markjones> bore da pawb
<brobostigon> helo markjones
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-10
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<markjones> http://james-iry.blogspot.com/2009/05/brief-incomplete-and-mostly-wrong.html
 * brobostigon returns
<cgriff> markjones: Ti wedi derbyn ymateb o rt@ubuntu.com?
<markjones> mae gen ti ebost, cgriff
<cgriff> Diolch mr Jones
<cgriff> Newydd ychwanegu pob arholiad i'm galendar bb :p
<cgriff> markjones: Reit wel, rhaid inni gadw'r gosodiadau Google Apps fel y mae, os gweinydd gwe 'da ti?
<cgriff> *oes
<markjones> say again in English, boyo
<markjones> i'm not one for the tehnical jazz
<cgriff> Right wel, we have to keep the Google Apps settings as it is, do you have a web server?
<markjones> I have a VPS...
<cgriff> Ti ddim am "technical shizz" ond ti'n trio cyfieithu "technical shizz" i'r Gymraeg ;)
<markjones> :P
<markjones> yeah, I know
<markjones> i'll manage it
<cgriff> Like I said, I might as well take out a year's VPS with Linode for myself
<cgriff> 512 package
<markjones> you already have a shell account
<cgriff> I could make an ubuntu-cym user or something and use their ~/public_html/ for web stuff
<cgriff> I know but 128MB isn't going to get me very far :p
<markjones> fine...
<cgriff> What do you think is best?
<markjones> i can always get an upgrade
<cgriff> I'm a sucker for memory hoggers like MySQL you see which in itself can use that much RAM in a session :/
<markjones> ew, MySQL
<cgriff> markjones: You're PoC anyway so how'd you like to do the web-presence?
<cgriff> btw I'll see if it's possible to give you adminship on GApps
<markjones> i thing a blog style website would be cool
<brobostigon> i use sqlite on my vps personally, much less resource hungry.
<markjones> what spec vps would you like, cgriff?
<markjones> I can upgrade and you send/give me monies
<markjones> (we go halves)
<cgriff> brobostigon: mark and I are trying to find a decent but reasonably priced VPS, have you got any input to consider? :)
<brobostigon> cgriff: my first and only vps i have ever had is the one i am with now, bitfolk, and upto now my experience has been good,
<cgriff> brobostigon: Okay thanks :)
<brobostigon> cgriff: :)
<cgriff> http://www.tickld.com/images/730.png - Heh :p
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-11
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<markjones> cgriff: what Distro should I put on the disks?
<markjones> (I know, Ubuntu, but which version?)
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-12
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<cgriff> markjones: Latest stable (11.10) I think'd be good
<markjones> ok
<markjones> cgriff: i'll leave them on the spindle and have some pouches
<markjones> I'll also do a sheet with name and email so we know how many took/want disks
<cgriff> markjones: Right, unfortunately though (I don't run Ubuntu anymore so I'm not 100%) but Ubuntu's Welsh translations are patchy at best :(
<markjones> aye
<markjones> i think Maverick probably has the best translations at the moment
<markjones> we're a bit behind with the others
<markjones> and I could try pushing the team, but we all have lives ;)
<cgriff> markjones: LTS is better than 10.10
<markjones> yeah
<markjones> I'm kinda hoping some people will want to translate for us
<markjones> as at the moment for 12.04 we've 3k strings untranslated
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-13
<brobostigon> good morning veryone,
<markjones> ImgBurn is *so* powerful, disks burning in under 2 minutes means I will have burned 50 disks in under an hour :P
<markjones> ^ cgriff
<cgriff> markjones: Cool, do you know how to translate an 0845 number to a normal landline?
<markjones> saynoto0870.com
<cgriff> Nuber isn't listed there
<markjones> Nuber?
<cgriff> Number...
<markjones> for whom?
<cgriff> A Civil Enforcement company
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-14
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2012-01-15
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2014-01-11
<bombuzal> Helo :>
<brobostigon> wb bombuzal
<bombuzal> diolch :>
<brobostigon> shwmae
<bombuzal> :3. Hope you don't mind me idling here - I've started to study Cymraeg & thought observing it on IRC would help with orthography and internet colloquialisms :P
<brobostigon> no worries, of course,
<bombuzal> Excellent, thanks :]
<brobostigon> :)
<bombuzal> Ooh, a Haiku fan also? :P
<brobostigon> yes, haiku-os.org
<bombuzal> ;]
